
Ask HN: Renegotiating Rate with Consulting Firm - marktangotango
A local firm is in dire need of developers, but has a terrible reputation as a sweat shop. I took a position at $X an hour for a consulting agency (W2) working on location at the sweat shop. After being on the job for about a month, I discover that other developers of similar or less experience are making 10-15% more on their hourly rate than I am.<p>So the question is; what&#x27;s the etiquette for asking for a raise in these situations? When signing on I did haggle a bit and got a little better than the initial offer, I had no way of knowing how much room there was to negotiate. The rate I&#x27;m currently at was a significant raise for me, but I also don&#x27;t want to leave any money on the table.  Has anyone else dealt with this?
======
osullivj
You need leverage. That's how you improved the initial offer on signing -
because there was the implicit threat you'd not sign. To get another raise you
need a credible alternative gig, and to be prepared to walk. You also need to
have proved your worth, so they want to keep you.

~~~
euroclydon
Also, timing. It's best to ask when you have a big responsibility on a project
that's just starting up.

And... confidentiality... While compensation transparency is hip these days, I
suspect it's not so popular at less 'enlightened' firms. I would make it clear
that any raise you get, and your pay rate in general will not be shared.

------
brudgers
I look at it like this, your employer thinks "fair" is paying employees the
least amount the employee will accept. Negotiating a higher rate doesn't
change the nature of that relationship. It's still an arms-length labor versus
management context.

In my experience some employees actually like that kind of relationship.
Others don't. Decide on what's really valuable to you.

Good luck.

------
vldx
You're saying you had significant raise in the rate w/ this contract - use
this as leverage; i.e. do your best at your current role, but passively seek
other possible jobs, where you'll be able to kick-off negotiation at least
+20-30% from your current rate.

------
sharemywin
work there for about 6 months get a big win on a project then jump.

